# March 2010 Photo Challenge!



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*'Tis March ! It's time for a new Photo Challenge everyone! :whoo: 

It's been a while since we've seen pictures of your Havs with their friends, so this month, let's all find ways to get together with other furry pals and take photos of your Havanese having a great time playing. 

HAVS AND THEIR FRIENDS !​
Do you have other pets at home that your Hav plays with? Do you get together with friends and family that have other types of dogs? How about that friendly neighborhood squirrel your Havanese can't seem to get enough of? 

If you don't have other pets around you, or furry critters that your Hav plays with, what about visiting a petting farm, zoo or park? Do you attend agility classes, obedience or take your dog to the groomers? Perhaps you could ask your vet or groomer to indulge you and allow you to snap a few photos of your pet with others there! Be creative, don't be shy!


Please share your pictures and stories with us here, on this thread! *


----------



## nicole2512 (Feb 28, 2010)

We were on holiday in the Netherlands, where we went to the beach every day. Hilda really enjoyed it (she loves water). There we met Sunny - a female maltese dog - of the same age as Hilda. Both enjoyed playing together on the beach very much. In the end they were both very tired, dirty but happy - and that is what the picture shows.
Funnily, we found out that Sunny's human "mum" lives in Cologne - which means not too far away from us. So we visit each other regulary and Hilda and Sunny can still play together once in a while.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Comet made a new friend named Bear


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Crazy that this is the topic for this month- my doggies were just playing with the neighbors schnauzer puppy a couple hours ago. I will have to download the pics in a bit and post them-


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I wish I could photoshop me out of the picture, but here's my boys and their friends!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Janan - That's a great picture. What could be better but a lap full of Havs?!?


----------



## TShot (Jan 16, 2009)

Here's Petunia playing with Roscoe. Roscoe showed up at my daughters house in the country last year. He was lost, badly hurt and near death. The vet said he had been attacked by a wild animal. She nursed him back to health, he's the sweetest dog you ever met. Roscoe is Petunia's best friend, although she bullies him around.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Your Roscoe reminds me a little of my daughter's puppy, Dot. (That's Max as a puppy before his color change. I miss those colors!)


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Janan, I love that picture of you and all those pups! How fun. 

What a nice story about your daughter's new dog, TShot. I'm glad he and Roscoe are best buds.  

Oh Nicole! I don't know whether I'd laugh or cry if I saw my dogs that dirty!!! LOL 

Awwwww... look at that sweet nose-to-nose between Comet and Bear. Love it !


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Oh I love this challenge. I will have to get some pics of Gage and his two buddies. He has a cavalier girlfriend and a boston terrier girlfriend. They love to play together!


----------



## TShot (Jan 16, 2009)

Maxmom, 
Wow! Dot and Roscoe do look very similar. We think Roscoe is some sort of Chihuahua / Terrier mix.
Roscoe has been the most wonderful blessing to my daughter, he is so lovable and the perfect companion for her as her husband leaves in just a few days for his second tour of duty in Iraq. He'll be gone for a year.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

TShot, thank goodness for those loving dogs! I'm sure Roscoe will love your daughter with all his being!

Dot is chihuahua, pekinese, and something else.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

This is Kipling with his good pal Crosbie (a wheaton/poodle mix) - she is a lovely girl with Kipling and truly the inspiration for us getting a dog in the first place. She belongs to my son's buddy from school.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tucker's best pal is Nitro, our cat that was 5 years old when Tucker arrived as a baby. Their favorite interactions are sleeping and wrestling. Nitro still has all her claws but has never hurt him. When they wrestle it sounds like Tucker is ripping her apart, the way she yowls and hollers. They occasionally RLH through the house, too. They know they aren't allowed to wrestle on the couch, so when Nitro gets tired she jumps onto the back of the couch and practically sticks her tongue out at him while he runs circles trying to get her to come down some more.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Those are so cute Sheri!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Crosbie is beautiful!

Sheri, those are beautiful pictures of two beautiful animals! Wow.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Maxmom said:


> Crosbie is beautiful!.


She really is...and my friend keeps her really nicely groomed and bathed etc. Her personality is also very very sweet.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Here are a few of Brady and Dugan's buddies.

This is Luc. He is a maltipoo who stays with us when his mom is away. He is 7 months old and a handful. You can see Brady and Dugan are thrilled that he can't get up high enough on the snow to get to them at this moment









This is Maddie. She is Brady's best girlfriend She lives next door and they got her right around the same time we got Brady. She is very good with him and Dugan.









I love everyone's pictures of all the pups friends!!

Here is my DH with Brady, Dugan, Wendy and Koda. Wendy and Koda are havs that stay with us when their family is away. Koda looks like the biggest hav ever, but he is really all hair. He has the thickest coat I have ever seen.









This is Rylee. She lives on the other side of our house. SHe is a papillion and Dugan's best girlfriend. These two try to sneak off in corners and just want to spend time together without the rest of us. So cute!









And here is Bacca, Mom's hav. He is a part time member of our household. So cute. 









That is it for now, but I will find some more to post later. My boys love houseguests and friends!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

love this thread!!!

here is my girl and her poultry friends as babies, who unfortunately were murdered by a mink this winter...we have taken care of how the mink was getting into the coop, and will start again with new baby hens this spring. posh is so sweet with these babies, and the hens when they are full grown. she likes to lick them. seriously, how great are these havs?!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great photos Amy
Sorry to hear about that [email protected]#$%^&* mink


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Here's our niece's bichon/yorkie, Bella. She's a precious ball of fun!









Here's Sadie, our son's dalmation. She's the sweetest dalmation in the world!









Here's our friends with their two ****zu's









And of course, Gabe with Max when he was a puppy!









I'll have to have a visit from my other friends' pups in order to get pictures! :0)


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Here are a couple pics from this weekend. Our next door neighbor has a new mini schnauzer, Lilly. Heidi wanted to 'mother' her, and Justice wanted her to play sooo badly! Lilly wasn't sure what to think of those crazies!


----------



## meganmckellar (Sep 1, 2009)

Oscar with his pal, Phinnaeus the Cat.









Oscar with his sister, Miss Daisy. Keeping warm in the car.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What wonderful pictures everyone!! Oh my. I'm jealous! My dogs dont' have any friends, really.  They know other dogs and are with them when we visit friends and family, but they never play together. I'll get some taken with the household cats though. They do hang out together at least. 

I loved all the pics you've submitted, esp. those with funny expressions or tongues sticking out! lol


----------



## onemoreokie (Jul 21, 2009)

Here is one of Chloe and Maggie our friend's beagle.
Chloe was her shadow for the afternoon.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

You can never had to many friends!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Bugsy and JJ (I think)


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Sheri...that picture of Tucker and Nitro wrestling has me GFETE....I can just hear them!

Great pics everyone!


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

JEROME!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Jerome, you are a teaser! No way you would have one of those ALIVE with your dogs
:croc:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hmmmm... :suspicious: Jerome, something tells me that crab is NOT their friend! :croc: LOL Cisco and Artus must be wondering 'what the heck??' ound:


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

So we're humans, yes, but I think Tim (Roscoe's daddy) and his Uncle Chad can be considered his "furry friends" - just look at their gross beards!!


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Ok, not a pic but a vid of Sophie trying to get malti-tzu mix puppie Lexie how to play chase...Lexie is very verbal, but doesn't want to play.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Cute video ! I love seeing the little dogs run around like that. 

Natalie, I'm SURE you are all Roscoe's bestest friends ever!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

*Mollie and Bailey and friends*

hiere is the girls with their hav friends -C:whoo::whoo:ara and Cabel


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

How cute, Elizabeth! It took me a minute to realize there were four in the photo!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Here is Jackson wrestling with his favorite friend, Oliver, the Morkie. It seems this is the favorite position with Oliver usually sitting on him! This is five pounds vs. fourteen pounds . . .


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Kathy, what a precious picture of Oliver and Jackson! And I did think there were only three Havs in Elizabeth's picture until I saw your post!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

This kinda explains why Santos always has a wet face...he gets frequent kisses from Bentley...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

not sure they are friends yet...


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

and who is this, Missy??


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah Missy???


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

aw kim that is a cute pic of bentley and santos. love it.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

yeah missy?


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

trueblue said:


> and who is this, Missy??





mellowbo said:


> Yeah Missy???





Posh's Mom said:


> yeah missy?


Just a casual passerby??? :suspicious:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Can't be baby Jasper, can it? It looks like I see some lighter fur behind Cash in one of the photos....I'm perplexed. Help me out, Missy.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I think it is her friend's (or neighbors) puppy


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

That is Paula's Casey! you guys know I couldn't keep a secret like that long enough for a new pup to be living with us! I would screaming for months before. Jasper hides from the not even 5lb monster. Cash played once with him, but since has just nosed him and growled. We may have another visit this week.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

/Users/clareallchorn/Desktop/DSC02054.JPG/Users/clareallchorn/Desktop/DSC02096.JPG
Dizzie and some of his cat family.Dizzie loves to cuddle up with the cats when he knows we are getting ready for work.


----------



## LexiBoo (Nov 20, 2008)

On Lexi's left is her "uncle" Brady, on her right is her "cousin" Smokey Rose.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I remember those pictures, Missy. The one of Cash with the 'wild eyes' cracks me up! LOL

Love all the pooches on the bed! I'm really going to have to get cracking and get to visiting some furfriends so I can take pics and share with you all. I'm really enjoying all your pictures!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori is blessed to have many, many friends. Here are a few of her very special ones :grouphug:

*Here's Rascal, Tori's "niece". This is from our camping trip last summer.*










*Tori's first real friends, Belle and Dora. This pic was taken when they were introducing her to the fun of dog parks.*










*Tori with her long-time BFF, Amanda* :hug:










*Tori and Dasher guarding Carole's backyard from ??? They were very insistent there was something out there, unfortunately for them, none of the rest of us were convinced* :laugh:










*This was taken at a fun play date at Jane's with Lulu, Abby (RIP sweet girl), BJ, Vinnie and Gabby*










*Here she is working the "Meet the Breed" booth at the Eukanuba Dog Show with Riki and Daisy.*










*And finally, here she is sharing with Risa when he came to visit.*


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Leslie, love those pictures. I really like the "grass" idea on the camping pic.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Tori, you are one puppular chickie!! Love all the pictures, Leslie, esp. the ones with the humans.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OK, now we are friends!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

in fact we are best buds!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Sweet shot!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awwwww !! Missy, they are adorable! I knew Cash would come around.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

yes, I knew Cash would come around too... Grouchy old Jasper can't stand Casey. I have never heard such a mean growl come out of my boy, and it gets angrier each visit. poor Casey just wants Jasper to like him. But Jasper will have none of that. It's embarrassing.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, you know that Jasper has always been a little standoffish. And now that little pup has taken his playmate away. He has a right to growl.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

*Dizzie Rascal*

Dizzie and Friend


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

*Dizzie Rascal*

Dizzie and another friend


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Clare, I love those shots of Dizzie and the cats are wonderful! I love the first one.

Here's a shot of my grandson hugging Max, who is his favorite friend in the world right now.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Awww... Look at Dizzie sharing his (her?) bed!

Janan~ That pic is adorable!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Janan~ That pic is adorable!


Max and your grandson a real sweet shot


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks, Leslie and Sally! It really is cute. My grandson, Brody, adores Max. When my DS and DL come over, Brody says, "Going to see MAX!" My DDL let him call the other day and he left a message, saying hi to MAX! He's just barely talking yet, so he calls Cooper, Clipper, with his tongue rolling all over the letter L trying to get the name out. Aren't grandchildren wonderful?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Maxmom said:


> Thanks, Leslie and Sally! It really is cute. My grandson, Brody, adores Max. When my DS and DL come over, Brody says, "Going to see MAX!" My DDL let him call the other day and he left a message, saying hi to MAX! He's just barely talking yet, so he calls Cooper, Clipper, with his tongue rolling all over the letter L trying to get the name out. Aren't grandchildren wonderful?


Yes, in a word. Your grandson is not only adorable, his hair color should be bottled.

Love these photos.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

*DIzzie Rascal*

Hi everyone,here is Dizzie Rascal all the way from England,with a few of his human family and one of his cat family.Dizzie is 13 moths old and a fantastic family member.


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

11 month old Mojo on the right, his 9 month old half-sister Nellie on the left, 5 year old Bosley in back.

Nellie lives two doors down from Mojo and they are madly in love and play often. Bosley lives two hours away, but we see him fairly often. So fun to see a bunch of fuzz-balls playing.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

These are all such awesome pictures. Keep'em comin'!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Best of friends . . . or something!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

And friends till the end, or in Milo and Ruby's case, partners in crime.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Best of friends . . . or something!!!


Or "something" is right!!!! Hilarious! ound:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

*DIzzie Rascal*

Hi everyone,Thank you for your kind comments about Dizzie's pics.Here in England Hav's are VERY unusual so it is great to see so many beautiful babies and to hear all about their wonderful personalities.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay here are some pics of friends!
Dora's old training buddies

Dash with some agility trial friends


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

pjewel said:


> Best of friends . . . or something!!!


ound:ound:ound:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

We know there is a kitty behind that door
We're tired
I Love you
I was here first! I can sit on the back of the couch too!!!!


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

I've been away dealing with a death in the family, and haven't allowed myself the much-needed joy of this forum! What great shots of friends - I wish Brody would love cats - he thinks it's his mission in life to chase any cat he spots anywhere. 
This is a shot of his sweet girlfriend Miss Molly at daycare.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

*DIzzie Rascal*

Dizzie and our youngest Grandson,Bertie just chillin!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Now that is just too precious !


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Gracie and Remi*


----------

